# GitHub macro to unzip with GH_TAGNAME



## enriquefynn (Jul 28, 2015)

When porting a new software, I want to download the latest commit with a tag, using the GH macro, the thing is, when it untars the file its name is (in this specific case) ethereum-go-ethereum-d7211de. and what I'm looking for is not the commit d711de, is the tag v1.0.

I tried to find a way to rename the uncompressed file but couldn't find any, besides all the projects I seek using the GH macro specify a commit, so is this the best practice here?

Thanks in advance;
Fynn.


```
# $FreeBSD$

PORTNAME=   go-ethereum
PORTVERSION=   1.0
CATEGORIES=   net-p2p
MASTER_SITES=   GH
DISTNAME=   ${GH_ACCOUNT}-${GH_PROJECT}-${GH_TAGNAME}
USE_GITHUB=   yes
GH_ACCOUNT=   ethereum
GH_PROJECT=   go-ethereum
GH_TAGNAME=   v1.0

MAINTAINER=   fynn@fr4c74l.com
COMMENT=   Go implementation of the Ethereum y/w paper

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```


----------



## enriquefynn (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry guys, I removed DISTNAME, GH_PROJECT and GH_TAGNAME and worked fine, thanks.

But I'm still wondering if one can change the folder's name after uncompressed


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 29, 2015)

enriquefynn said:


> But I'm still wondering if one can change the folder's name after uncompressed



Please, read how to specifying WRKDIR
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/makefile-wrkdir.html


----------

